# ATI IXP and IDE hard drives

## notageek

Need help with kernel configuration of 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

The problem is with the PATA_ATIIXP support for the hardware, with it (enabled in kernel config) modprobe takes a long time to load it, without it udev times out. 

I'm currently using genkernel to compile kernel. 

I have AMD SB710 southbridge chipset, and AMD785G.

----------

## notageek

Some more info: The problem is due to IDE_GD and IDE_GD_ATA, when enabled devfs (and udev) times out.

Edit: Switching to PATA_ATIIXP and removing IDE disk and chipset support removes the udev hanging problem, but introduces inability to turn on DMA on one of the disks (or more precisely falls back to UDMA/66).

----------

## notageek

Bump.

I need help with this please.  :Smile: 

Clarification:

The issue is ATIIXP driver for IDE seems to be incompatible with IDE disk driver of the Linux kernel. After detecting the hard drives, it has trouble enabling DMA on the IDE drives and would result in resetting of ide0 channel (I'm not at the box, I'll post the log later). At this point boot stalls.

When switching to PATA_ATIIXP, the disks are detected fine, but the DMA issue persists for one of the drives (falls back to UDMA/33). I'm using AHCI driver for the SATA drive.

----------

